
A Programmer's Introduction to Mathematics - lolptdr
https://pimbook.org/
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18579076](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18579076)

------
jonplackett
This looks on the surface like exactly the book I need but a quick look at the
amazon reviews shows some flaws, no answers to the exercises seems a bit
annoying. I’d also really like an eBook that is formatted rather than a PDF
because I read on a phone.

Saying that, I really would like to be better at math so might end up trying
anyway.

~~~
drej
"This is the ebook edition, a full-color pdf containing the complete contents
of the book (the physical book is black and white). Due to the heavy use of
mathematical typesetting, there is no plan for a ebook-reader-specific format
(mobi, epub). This ebook is a simple pdf download."

[https://gumroad.com/l/pim-book](https://gumroad.com/l/pim-book)

------
throwaway84_TO
Anybody give this a quick skim and can offer any insight?

~~~
dvfjsdhgfv
Personally I found it quite useful, although I was already familiar with
several topics, it was interesting to read the author's perspective. Answers
to exercises would be great, but even without them I found the content
satisfying and useful enough.

------
Philipp0205
Look interesting!

